# thailand - when and where to go



## pgnewarkboy (May 8, 2009)

I am interested in planning a trip to Thailand. When would be the best time to go for weather and what would be the best area to go to.  My timeshare company has places in : Phuket, Chian Mai, Surat Thani, and Chon Buri.  I know zero about Thailand.  Any help or thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Conan (May 8, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Thailand gets hot and humid. It's either hot or very hot there. The best time to visit Thailand (and SE Asia in general) is December - March, which also avoids the Monsoon season.


http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=533758&postcount=2


----------



## lily28 (May 9, 2009)

phuket is very nice.  Spa treatment is cheap by comparison.  a 4 hr tx from head to toe cost < $100 us. I had been there in May and March. May is too hot and humid, definitely avoid unless you like that kind of weather


----------



## Passepartout (May 10, 2009)

It depends on what you want to see/do. Phuket is much like any beach resort you might see. Bangkok is a city of canals/rivers. Traffic is horrible- gridlock from 0400 to 0359. Chiang Mai is 600 mi. N. Lots of history, Hill Tribes, Opium Museum. Great shopping. Not sure about the other two places you mentioned, though one seems familiar near the River Kwai area. We went 8-9 years ago with Overseas Adventure Travel www.oattravel.com . It was a wonderful trip. Cooking classes, Devout Buddhist native guide, home stays, Great food, extremely friendly people.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Jim&Ann (May 14, 2009)

*Phuket timeshares*

Since you are looking at timeshares in particular, I'm hoping that you're checking out what TUG users have posted in the TUG reviews.  We have posted our 2009 reviews of the Phuket Beach Club and Mai Khao Beach.   (High ratings for both, though we prefer the Phuket Beach Club for its location and gardens.)

There's a lot of information on this area that you can get through the resort reviews -- we certainly appreciate what other reviewers are saying!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 15, 2009)

thanks.  I always check the reviews section for info.  No reviews of the resorts I might stay at.


----------



## Reno27 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, I have friend in Thailand and would like to visit her. Is it crowded in December. Are they having Christmas as well? Since I only got my chance for this year's Christmas holiday. What about the prize? Is it going to rise in peak season? Thanks


----------



## Wombat (Oct 2, 2009)

The weather in Dec is nice - it's the cool and dry season, the best time to go to Thailand. Hotel rates will go up substantially in Phuket (where there are distinct tourist seasons, as Europeans generally flock here to escape the winter), but will not vary much in Bangkok or Chiang Mai. AirAsia offers cheap internal flights within Thailand, but be aware of the luggage restrictions.


----------

